# Uber driver insurance



## Allan51 (Feb 16, 2019)

What does Uber driver insurance cover ?

Thanks,
Newbie


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Liability coverage for injuries and property damage you cause while on the platform. You'll have to sign up for driver injury protection to be covered for yourself.

More can be found here:

https://www.uber.com/drive/insurance/


----------



## Allan51 (Feb 16, 2019)

How do I apply for Uber insurance after an accident ?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Allan51 said:


> How do I apply for Uber insurance after an accident ?


The same way you apply for health insurance just before going in to surgery.
Or, get a life insurance policy a day after yer dead.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Allan51 said:


> How do I apply for Uber insurance after an accident ?


You don't apply for Uber insurance. You're automatically enrolled when you sign up and it'll cover you (ONLY LIABILITY) as long as your app is on. The rest is covered by your personal auto insurance policy.


----------

